# Neoprene Dog Vest



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Was going through my hunting "stuff" and clearing some things out. I found this vest, and I don't need it. It is new, never been on the dog.
I payed $28.00 and I want it to go to a dog that can use it.

Give me a message, or let me know on the thread, and I can let you have it.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

Taxi, I can't see the pic (if there is one). What brand and size is it? I may need it for the pup. He is all but out grown the one he has been using this season.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's a Cabelas brand 2XL Advantage wetlands camo. This is what it saise for sizing. (Neck) under 22" (chest) 32" and under (stomach) 28" and under.

Let me know, I'm heading out to the Gorge tomorrow morning.


----------

